# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [ubuntu] rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)

## tad1073

Anyone getting that error when running testparm on their samba.conf file?

How can it be resolved?

----------


## tad1073

bump

----------


## tad1073

I am only bumping this because it will be my 1000 post whooohoooo!!!!!!!

----------


## nikclev

I'm getting the same message when I run testparm, no idea what it means either.

----------


## Nelse

I'm getting the same thing too.  I can connect to the Internet but cannot see any other computers on my network.

----------


## draxx31

I have the same problem than you...

----------


## peter3

Add the line:

*    -    nofile    16384

to your /etc/security/limits.conf    file
and reboot.

It worked for me.

----------


## johnd16

On my freshly installed 10.04 (Linux samba 2.6.32-22-server #33-Ubuntu  SMP) with minimal packages, 
adding "* - nofile 16384" to /etc/security/limits.conf 
doesn't change the testparm output after a reboot.  

# testparm  still returns: "rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum  Windows limit (16384)"

Even tried enabling/adding "session required pam_limits.so" to  /etc/pam.d/su and reboot
Result of testparm is identical: "rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below  minimum Windows limit (16384)"

Any suggestions how to correctly remove the rlimit_max warning?

----------


## bartbr

> Add the line:
> 
> *    -    nofile    16384
> 
> to your /etc/security/limits.conf    file
> and reboot.
> 
> It worked for me.




It worked for me too! Thank you!   :Capital Razz: 


I found this reference: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba...ry/153331.html

----------


## Strongman332

i have tried this and it did not work for me

----------


## ***J***

Does anyone know why this comes up?

----------


## Leppie

just tested this on my lucid server and works like a charm.

----------


## Morbius1

http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba...ry/153320.html :



> On Mon, Jan 25, 2010 at 11:44:03AM +0000, Miguel Medalha wrote:
> >
> > I just installed samba on a new server, 3.4.5-42, 64 bit version from  
> > Sernet, over CentOS 5.4.
> >
> > When running testparm, I get the following warning:
> >
> > rlimit_max: rlimit_max (8192) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
> >
> ...

----------


## Leppie

haha, that's good to know. so both scenarios work  :Smile:

----------


## jringoot

> i have tried this and it did not work for me


It does not work for me either.
It is not ubuntu specific though, you can have the error on Centos 5:

http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba...ry/153331.html

and solaris as well:

http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba...ry/153949.html

----------


## mybconsulting

Hi! I tried this issue but the problem is still present:

rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)

thank you  :Sad:

----------


## Morbius1

Please see post #13.

It's not a problem that needs to be fixed.

----------


## trevelyon

This did not work for me either (new lucid install).  I noticed that the * domain specification does not apply to root (according to the files).  Basically, this worked for me:

Add the lines:

* - nofile 16384
root - nofile 16384

to your /etc/security/limits.conf file
and reboot.


I really only needed the root line but include the * to be complete in providing a true *.  Hope this helps,

----------


## SciFi-Bob

The line 
root - nofile 16384
worked for me, but I guess it's because it was a server that I never log in to as an ordinary user - just root.
Otherwise, you may need the "* - nofile 16384" line, or more exactly, replace the "*" with the user running samba.

I did not have to reboot though, just logout and in again, then the warning was gone.
I have not yet tried to reboot the server, so I don't know if this setting will survive a reboot - but it would be strange if not..

----------


## psyncho

might not want to just blindly start changing config files, in general.  

For this particular item, not sure if this has been addressed yet, but here's a security reason for that setting of 1024

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/031446.html

----------


## rhoyerboat

I wonder if this warning from testparm will indicate any impact on the performance of samba, does anyone have any experience with that?

----------


## ozkr

I found a solution in this site:

http://www.gtkdb.de/index_7_1240.html

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Phil Binner

I have a slightly different, but probably related problem. testparn includes the output

rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)

I have not been able to get the command

testparm -s /etc/samba/smb.conf.master > /etc/samba/smb.conf 

to update the smb.conf, however, I get permission denied, or some such. I think I would have to log in as root to make this work, so I just updated smb.conf with sudo gedit instead. That would have prevented the change from being done.

Anyone know how I can get testparm to output the new file, i.e. how i get teh permission to work.

In the meantime I'll try your fix. Thanks.

----------


## capscrew

> I have a slightly different, but probably related problem. testparn includes the output
> 
> rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)
> 
> I have not been able to get the command
> 
> testparm -s /etc/samba/smb.conf.master > /etc/samba/smb.conf 
> 
> to update the smb.conf, however, I get permission denied, or some such. I think I would have to log in as root to make this work, so I just updated smb.conf with sudo gedit instead. That would have prevented the change from being done.
> ...


There is no *fix* -- There is no error.  This has been mentioned several times in this thread.  The answer is:  Leave it alone.  This is meant as a notification only.

----------


## Phil Binner

Yes, but the problem is that I get the same symptoms. I can't see any other computers, Windows or Ubuntu, and they can't see me. Without Samba I can at least see the windows machines.

----------


## capscrew

> Yes, but the problem is that I get the same symptoms. I can't see any other computers, Windows or Ubuntu, and they can't see me. Without Samba I can at least see the windows machines.


The symptoms you are referring to are not related in any way to the subject of: *rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)*.  They are best resolved in the other thread you started.

----------


## Skorzen

> It worked for me too! Thank you!  
> 
> 
> I found this reference: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba...ry/153331.html


Worked for me.

Samba version: samba3x-3.5.4-0.70.el5_6.1

----------


## Morbius1

This thread simply will not die.



> There is no *fix* -- There is no error.  This  has been mentioned several times in this thread.  The answer is:  Leave  it alone.  This is meant as a notification only.

----------


## mmerlone

> There is no *fix* -- There is no error.  This has been mentioned several times in this thread.  The answer is:  Leave it alone.  This is meant as a notification only.


Sort of. The message per se is not an error, but can lead to one. I manage a small network with 100+ users, and once in a while I hit the limit and some clients gets errors when trying to connect to a service.

Or, in other words, you will get an error when samba hit the limit.

----------


## 10nchik

ulimit -n 16384

copypast from:
http://how-it.ru/public/root/110-sam...__16384__.html

----------


## freesbee

> Add the line:
> 
> *    -    nofile    16384
> 
> to your /etc/security/limits.conf    file
> and reboot.


Didn't work for me as well 
My installation is fresh Ubuntu 12.04 with samba 3.6.3

----------


## Morbius1

> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba...ry/153320.html :
> 
> On Mon, Jan 25, 2010 at 11:44:03AM +0000, Miguel Medalha wrote:
> 
> >
> > I just installed samba on a new server, 3.4.5-42, 64 bit version from  
> > Sernet, over CentOS 5.4.
> >
> > When running testparm, I get the following warning:
> ...


It's not an issue that needs to be fixed.

----------


## low351

> Add the line:
> 
> *    -    nofile    16384
> 
> to your /etc/security/limits.conf    file
> and reboot.
> 
> It worked for me.


This worked for me as well thank you!

Note: the reboot isn't necessary, just log out and log back in.

----------


## oreodoh2

> Add the line:
> 
> *    -    nofile    16384
> 
> to your /etc/security/limits.conf    file
> and reboot.
> 
> It worked for me.


Also worked for me - thanks for the fix!

----------


## Pablo_Daniel_Carne

to apply the setting to root you need to add the following line in /etc/security/limits.conf
----------
root   -   nofile 16384
----------
reboot, and then test with ulimit -a | grep "open files"
below setting only applies to normal users:
----------
*   -   nofile   16384
----------

----------


## it.helpdesk.getech

Thank you for the tip it word for me as well I just need to reboot and it's not there anymore. Now can someone tell me what the error mess is all about.

----------


## Morbius1

Still hasen't changed from 4 years ago.



> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba...ry/153320.html :
> 
> On Mon, Jan 25, 2010 at 11:44:03AM +0000, Miguel Medalha wrote:
> 
> >
> > I just installed samba on a new server, 3.4.5-42, 64 bit version from  
> > Sernet, over CentOS 5.4.
> >
> > When running testparm, I get the following warning:
> ...


Jeremy is Jeremy Allison, one of the developers of Samba so you'd think his comments would carry some weight. I mean if he doesn't know how it works then we should all start using NFS.

----------

